# A whimsical 2-2-0 bash Blame Chris Walas.....



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaay back in the summer... August to be exact, remember when Chris Walas, Scot Lawrence and others were discussing who was going to make the "World's Shortest Steam Locomotive." There were a number of images posted but this seemed to be the desired model. 










Well, if you check the post.... No one took the challenge at that time. Soooooooooo..... I decided to try my "skills" at it. Because I have been associated with Mister Walas for a number of years, a bit, just a bit of his wonderful talent may have rubbed off. 

Searching for a place to start, I found a box of parts in my train shed that looked promising. (I think most of us have a similar box of stuff) I know Marty does. 










Digging deep in the box, I came up with a derelict Hartland 0-4-0 body which showed some real promise.










After some cutting, trimming and bashing, the body started to look like it might work...










The next step was to find a suitable drive for the single drive axle. Just so happened that I found an Ebay selection that included a number of kitbashing items. An old, stripped Aristo-Craft 0-4-0 drive was part of the treasure. 










The cutting began on the drive to make it a single axle drive. The frame was cut and one of the drive shafts was cut off. A number of other modifications turned it into the proper drive so it could be mated with the lower portion of the Hartland frame.










A few more modifications, trimming, cutting and hammering the thing went together with some indication that it look like the original drawing.










As I got this far with the project, black just didn't seem like the color for such a "different" locomotive. The paint scheme was changed to a little more lively white and red, some custom decals added and she looks a bit more like a classic. Note the added interest in the number.


















Most of our locomotives and bashes are battery operated and I really didn't have a lot of room in the body to put batteries and R/C. Sooooooooooo..... enter one very specialR/C Battery car. Even though this Bachmann combine way too big, I had something in mind for the solution.










The combine was completely disassembled and some of the parts were taken to the chop saw while others felt the blade of a razor saw.










After more fitting, sanding, filing, hammering and gluing, the pieces fell togther on a single Bachmann passenger truck to look like this.










Some paint, grab rails, a battery and an Aristo-Craft HOTE receiver mounted under the shell, made this a very nice little battery car.


















I added the rear railings from a Bachmann observation car which included a drumhead. I wanted the drumhead lighted when traveling in both directions so I added 2 white LED's with reversing diodes which will allow that to happen.










The finished coach with custom decal detail, lettering for the Prescott Short Line (pun) and a little humor in the numbering.










Locomotive and coach from the side.... 










And from the rear.










It is a real nice runner using the 14.4 volt Li-ion battery and the Aristo-Craft HOTE as the controller. 

Chris..... Thank you so much for your encouragement, your support and your help.


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Aw, Stan, you've done it again! I know you like to blame me for your creations, but this one is all Cedarleaf! You have no one but yourself to blame for this one!







That is one cute train.. and really short! The loco is wonderful by itself, but coupled with the short car it really completes an image! As usual, you've done a great job following through on a good idea. There's not enough fun modeling going on here lately; maybe this will inspire a surge of shorties! Hmmmm, I smell a competition brewing!
Chris


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Stan, Great job very impressive. Hmm, you have .5 and .25, what are you making to bring it to 1.0? Congrats


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Most excellent Stan. Luv it! 

-Brian


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Way cool Stan, I like!


I should breed your Shorty with my Oscar and Piker, we could make a mint on the puppies


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Guys and thanks, Chris. 

All you guys and MLS have been a real inspiration from the day MLS "went on the air". The free exchange of ideas, compliments, support and general goofing off has been wonderful. All to promote this fabulous obsession we call Large Scale Railroading.


----------



## CCSII (Jan 3, 2008)

I've long heard of the iron horse but you got yourself an iron pony there for sure.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

You hit one "outta the park" with this one Stan! Beautiful!


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, 
What a great bash...you really captured the flavor....but....the numbering is the pièce de résistance....


----------



## myline (Dec 6, 2008)

Stan, that is just too much! Or too little! Anyway it's a great job. 

Little Paulie, [email protected]
I sent you an e-mail, did you get it?


----------



## Alan in Adirondacks (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job, Stan. 

Best regards, 

Alan


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Awwww. Sweet!


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

the numbering is the pièce de résistance


Absolutely!


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Ding Ding Ding!!!! We have a weiner! 

Nice Job Stan! You guys amaze me! 

Chas


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, That is soooo awesome! Very, very cool. 

Best, TJ


----------



## flatracker (Jan 2, 2008)

Awwww shucks....I would have thought you would have named the little tag along "Li'L Dewey"







But it is a snazzy little train!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2008)

this modell is unfair! 
nobody will even try to top that.


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellent bash Stan. That's one great looking train.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Terrific little train Stan! I hope that "short line" is REALLY short, 'cause that boiler capacity is good for about two miles! hehehe


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Again, thanks guys.. 

John, you tried to warn me about Chris but I didnt' believe you. See what kind of a monster has been created. He's very good at creating monsters....









Be careful, Dwight.









Would we want it any other way? Nope....


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Now Stan, I have a ... theoretical... question. I'm thinking there just may be some wayward modeler out there who might be inspired and perhaps even challenged by your fantastic work here. Say this modeler, who shall remain nameless and theoretical for purposes of this discussion, wanted to try his (or her) hand at one of these short locos. Now I'm NOT trying to instigate anything, of course, but for comparison purposes they might want to know exactly how long your Shorty loco is... just so they could make sure they were in the same ball park, you understand. Not that I'm trying to instigate anything. 
Chris


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris = Instigator. 

(just a personal opinion, which could possibly be refuted, but at great expense...) 










Oh, and a nice job on the train there, Stan!!!


----------



## Terl (Jan 2, 2008)

Excellant bash Stan. Makes me think of little puppies and kittens and other cute stuff. How bout adding some figures to the back porch? 

Terl


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan,
well done!

She's a beauty!

















you really captured the essence of the idea!



Do I sense a "shorty challenge" in the air?









Scot


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By cjwalas on 12/16/2008 3:15 PM
Now Stan, I have a ... theoretical... question. I'm thinking there just may be some wayward modeler out there who might be inspired and perhaps even challenged by your fantastic work here. Say this modeler, who shall remain nameless and theoretical for purposes of this discussion, wanted to try his (or her) hand at one of these short locos. Now I'm NOT trying to instigate anything, of course, but for comparison purposes they might want to know exactly how long your Shorty loco is... just so they could make sure they were in the same ball park, you understand. Not that I'm trying to instigate anything. 
Chris

Chris..... Regardless of what Duncan might think, I'm very pleased that you would be so thoughtful to think of other modelers who, remaining nameless, might theoretically want to strive to enter into the creative kitbashing society but reluctant make public their names as it is such a bold entrance into this highly undisciplined form of modeling where no formal plans are ever presented but only formed in the mind of the maker. That can be extremely intimitdating and dangerous. Especially when most of us don't have the slightest idea how to put it on paper anyway. It's very difficult to explain and very much like the quote on a well known radio show that aired (with no screen) from the late 40's and early 50's, (1940's and 1950's that is).... *"The Shadow knows...."*

However, because there may be some modeler who is willing to break all the rules and work from a set of plans, I will provide expert, exact measurements of the above mentioned model that you're refering to. Now, as we start in the ball park..... we step up to the plate, look intently at the model, grab a tape measure and come up with +/- 10 3/8 inches from the front end for the front coupler to very back end of the rear coupler. With that, we've reached first base. 

Moving on to second, the exact measurements of the wheelbase is about, almost 2 3/4 inches. As near as I can tell, that's from the center of the star on the front axle set to the middle of the star on the big wheels. I think they're called the drivers. Anyway, that's the end where the motor points and there's a funny looking gear on a long pipe sticking out if the motor. That gear touches the big thing between the 2 big wheels that are connected by another pipe. All that stuff is held together with a bunch of screws and nuts and bolts. Oh yeah... There's a red and a black wire sticking out of one end of the motor.

The length of the tender, cab and water tanks is close to 5.5 inches. The boiler is 4 inches from the front of the cab to the front of the little round thing on the front of the smoke box. There are 2 figures in the cab but they must remain anonymous as they are not Rogue County Rowdies....







All the handrails, bell, weezel, stack, steam dome, headlight, cylinders and other stuff is from original Hartland 0-4-0 body(ies). 

The motor block has come directly from the "Skonk Works" in Palmdale by way of Philadelphia, PA. Since it Kelly Johnson couldn't find the right place for it in the SR-71, Navin was able to adapt it to the 0-4-0 switcher. A quick chop with a metal cutting disc inserted into a Rotary tool similar to a Dremel type tool, one shaft of the dual shaft motor was unceremoniously looped off. The remainder of the plastic case was cut with a 4 inch table saw. All the other assembly techniques are so obsure, I can't even remember all the details. I just recall throwing all the parts in a box on the floor and when I picked them up, it was a complete motor block. And, miracle of miracles, it worked. Really, it does work. 

Now, reaching third base, that's a quick, thumbnail description of the .5.

The .25 coach started as a Bachmann passenger car. It is now 9 inches from the front of the 831 Kadee to the rear of the Drumhead. The running gear is a single Bachmann passenger truck using standard Bachmann metal wheels. 

To reach the battery, the entire body is removable so a new battery can be installed when the one in use has discharged after 6 hours or so of running. The battery is powering an Aristo-Craft 75 mhz HO Train Engineer decoder. A female 4 pin connector from the .25 couples to the 4 pin male connector from the locomotive. 2 wires of the plug (red and black) power the motor. The other 2 (green and yellow) work the directional warm white LED headlight.

This is a very quick description so any hypothetical, interested modeler might have some idea where to start if he or she would like to try his or her hand at one of these short locos. If you think I need to share in a bit more detail, I would certainly leave it up to your expertise to share that with me. 

I certainly hope this would perk some interest......







And we've reached "Home".


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Terl on 12/16/2008 3:56 PM
Excellant bash Stan. Makes me think of little puppies and kittens and other cute stuff. How bout adding some figures to the back porch? 

Terl 

Terl..... A fabulous idea. I'll see if I can round up a couple of Rogue County Rowdies for the back porch. That would be great.....

Again and again, guys. Thanks for the great comments.

Scot, yes, let's see how many can be posted. What fun...


----------



## Steamnutt (Apr 12, 2008)

Stan, 
Great job! That little engine looks great, and the passenger car looks right at home behind that iron horse (OK, so it's a pony.....) 

nice work!!!!!!


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan
I tried to warn you that Chris would lead you down the path of wild, weird and whimsical.
But you just would not listen.
I admire you for your fortitude in being able to hold out for so long.
Be brave all is not lost for you have just entered into the wonderful Walas world of
fantasy


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

I know, John. I know. Some things just take longer to sink in. He's so convincing, don'tcha know.... Thanks for understanding and being so supportive. Do you think we need to start an unprogramming program??????


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

That is SOOOOO neat Stan! I had kept the picture, but have gotten bogged down with other projects. Wife just got knee replacement surgery, so being chief cook/bottlwasher/fetcher.


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I love it!! What great little models. I especially like the coach, and the red/white livery. Beautiful work!


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, Ray.









Have they almost completed the cleanup at the crash site or are the investigators still in the area?


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

"I tried to warn you that Chris would lead you down the path of wild, weird and whimsical. 
But you just would not listen" 

And the rest of us are glad you didn't. 
However, John IS the voice of experience in these matters....


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, that's the sweetest, but shortest ride I've ever seen


----------



## John Corradini (Jan 2, 2008)

Unprogramming program?????? [/b]


Heck no it’s way too late for any thing like that to help. Once Chris gets you in his clutches you are forever under his spell.







It would be best just relax and go with the flow. You will always have my support as you travel down the path of whimsical adventures.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John Corradini on 12/17/2008 12:34 AM

Unprogramming program?????? [/b]


Heck no it’s way too late for any thing like that to help. Once Chris gets you in his clutches you are forever under his spell.







It would be best just relax and go with the flow. You will always have my support as you travel down the path of whimsical adventures.



Yes, John... And you live much closer to him than I do and see him more often. You have my support as well.


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan, That is a really neat little train. You did a great job of putting it together and it looks very well proportioned. Thanks for posting the pictures. I did a 2-2-0 "kit bash" about 6 years ago, for my grandson, starting with a battery powered Jeep. Here is a picture. 










He was 3 at the time but is now too big to fit in the cab. 

By the way, Thanks for the Christmas card. That was really nice of you. I'm getting closer to using the Bogie decals.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

*"Shall I...Shall I..... "* (Starbuck, Moby Dick)








http://gold.mylargescale.com/vsmith/SanGabrielphoto.jpg

Sad thing is that the *Last* thing I need is another engine...


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Vic, are you deaf? Even I can hear that one calling to you! 
Chris


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan,

That 3/4 train looks great!! Can you pop a wheelie if you start off too fast?! 

Vic, no such thing as too many locomotives, you know.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Sheer beauty, Stan! If I didn't have 300 projects in line before it, I would start on it today! I need to get hopping, that is truly a fun looking project.

Take care, 
Matt


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

What a great two two train!! I just love that whimsical stuff. I must have missed it because it was not listed under "whimsical". May be it is not whimsical.


----------



## Martin Goller (Feb 12, 2008)

Very neat train! Believe or not, the manufacturer CARETTE produced even a live steam 2-2-0.... 

http://www.wheele.co.uk/images/large/0g/carette-220-stm-0g.jpg

Martin


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Ah yes, Martin.... As Ecclesiastes 1:9 states....... 

_ What has been will be again, 
what has been done will be done again; 
there is nothing new under the sun._ 

Yup, what goes around, comes around....









Winn, the one you built for your grandson is great... .... _*there is nothing new under the sun....







*_ 
But we sure have fun....


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

the 0-4-0 .... 

a 2-2-0 .... 

what is that little loco? 
i tend to think of it as a 2-2-0, because only two weels are driven. is that right?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Kormsen.... I'm certainly no expert in the explanation of wheel designation for locomotives, but generally, the classification like 2-6-0, 4-6-0 or 2-6-6-2 is derived from (1) the number of "pilot" wheels, then (2) the number of drivers and finally (3) the number of a trailing wheels. Hence, in this case. 2 pilot wheels, 2 drivers and no trailing wheels.

Someone with much more expertise and knowledge could explain it better....


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

more expertise and knowledge 


You're doing pretty well! The nomenclature is called the "Whyte" classification, after a NYC Chief Engineer. 

http://www.steamlocomotive.com/misc/wheels.shtml


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

Stan,

That is a really fetching little rig, there. Congratulations, and thanks for posting the blow-by-blow pixes!

Les


----------



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm curious to see if anyone attemp something like this in live steam


----------



## railgeek (Jan 15, 2008)

Stan, 
Nice job!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan great job!!
Me thinks Chris owes you some figures !!!
Lets see how he can compliment the set!!
Sean


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh how cute!!!!!! The perfect little train for little railroads. Hahahaha. Largescale small unit.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I"m still very tempted to try building this "2-2-0"









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1e/Planet_replica.jpg


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That'sa dandy, Victor. Be fun to try.. One of Bob Baxter's latest bashes resembled that. The Rocket...


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Stan, 
You Sir, are the Man!! 
Best, Ted


----------



## 6323 (Jan 17, 2008)

Darndest little critter I've ever seen!!! 
Very nicely done!! Now, I think it needs 1 more car though??
Car # .125, a Half door baggage car. With maybe enough room for a small mailbox, should
mail delivery be required down the line?
Wacky, and wild. I love it!!
Again, very well done!


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Much to do around here lately so I'm late in this acknowledgment of your latest project. If that isn't the best example of turning a sows ear into a silk purse I've ever seen, I don't know what is! Your artistry is apparent in every aspect of this creation, especially in the painting and the decals. I hope we can see it making a few turns around the Door Hollow Shortline layout at the Big Train Show in June. Well done!!!!


----------

